# Beer and apple juice



## pmastello (27/2/13)

Has anyone ever tried a Braggot/Cyser without the honey? What I mean is a Half beer half Cider frankenstein brew?
It would be thin and light, but I'd imagine it could be similarish to a Berliner Weisse with a fair amount of acidity from the apples rather than the lactobacillus.

Anyone had any experience with something like this?


----------



## brettprevans (27/2/13)

Braggot is malt/beer and honey
Cyser is a melomel (fruit mead) made from apples peaes or cider. 

Well I can applaude ur out of the box kind of thinking. There is a thread on here somewhere where some dude asked the same question. Can't remember tge response though. 

Now wherre your thoughts let u down is the understanding of what ingrediants to.
Beer (which is hopped) and cider really arent going to blend well. Beer with lots of fruit tastes weird unless its a fruit beer. So unless your using that for your base I think your going to have issues.

Now the acid from a cider isn't anything like lacto sourness in a berlinner. If nothing else youd need something like BrettC to sour the cider which I have done previously. Works well

Now in saying all of that, experiment away with a small batch and report back and good luck.


----------



## hsb (27/2/13)

Mix them in the glass for a snakebite, I like the sound of "Berliner Snakebite", a cut above.
Or rack the Weisse with apples maybe?


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

Something like Two Metre Tall's Dark Huon Apple Ale? It's a dark ale and 25% apple juice. You might want to see if you can find one of these in the shops before you do a full batch worth - it was almost certainly the worst beer I've ever had.


----------



## brettprevans (27/2/13)

I recon your best bet is a light beer base like a wheat or pils. But then again if there are dark versions then u can obviously have success with that as well.


----------



## mikec (27/2/13)

I've just done a couple of small (2L) ciders.
Both with a bit of hops boiled for 20 mins.
One with a bit of crystal.

Taste testing this week!


----------

